# Why do I feel so ill?



## Carpsy (Aug 6, 2014)

Hello.

I am desperate. I feel so ill. To cut a long story short I have felt like this for seven years now (ever since taken roaccutane). But for the past few years it's got progressively worse. I have tons of symptoms and here are my main ones -

facial flushing
chronic fatigue
inability to concentrate
need naps in the afternoon
wake feeling tired
heightened appetite
heat intolerance (always sweating even in the winter - despite constantly having a 35.xx base temperature)
facial swelling (moon face? can't see my ears from the front on)
dry mouth
bad breath
poor focusing
dry eyes
sensitive to light
dry skin
dry itchy scalp
chronic itching
muscles and joint pain
alcohol intolerance
IBS
ulcers
irritability
wanting to be solitary
anxiety
easily startled
dizziness
depression
brain fog

That's a long list and obviously some are more severe than others. I was so relieved when I found out my symptoms pretty much matched a thyroid problem. Thought i'd finally found the answer but my blood test seems to have came back OK?

Here are the results -

TOTAL THYROXINE(T4) 84 nmol/L 59 - 154

THYROID STIMULATING HORMONE 1.37 mIU/L 0.27 - 4.2

FREE THYROXINE 14.5 pmol/l 12.0 - 22.0

FREE T3 5.5 pmol/L 3.1 - 6.8

IMMUNOLOGY

THYROID ANTIBODIES

Thyroglobulin Antibody <10.0 IU/mL 0-115(Negative)

Method used for Anti-Tg: Roche Modular

Thyroid Peroxidase Antibodies 5.0 IU/mL 0 - 34

Method used for Anti-TPO: Roche Modular

-------------------

Do any of you have any ideas on what else I could test for? Or do my thyroid results show something, anything that could cause these symptoms? I'll try to help by listing only the symptoms that cause me extreme problems rather than the whole list (as some of them aren't that bad)

facial flushing
chronic fatigue
need naps in the afternoon
wake feeling tired
heat intolerance (always sweating even in the winter - despite constantly having a 35.xx base temperature)
facial swelling (moon face? can't see my ears from the front on)
dry mouth
dry eyes
sensitive to light
dry skin
dry itchy scalp
chronic itching
alcohol intolerance (facial flushing, palpitations)

Many thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBG (thyroxine binding globulin) up, hypo............down, hyper
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003374.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm; methinks that because your T4 and FT4 are on the low side of things and your FREE T3 is on the higher end that you may be hyperthyroid. TSH would not be reliable for this if antibodies are at work and I am going to list them for you. You would be wise to at least get TSI or Trab.

And....................................you would benefit greatly by insisting on and getting an ultra-sound.

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Carpsy (Aug 6, 2014)

hello andros and thanks for the welcome.

i've been lurking for a few weeks and have always enjoyed reading your posts. you seem very knowledgeable.

you suggested having more antibody tests..i thought the two that i had done were the most important ones no? i ordered the full thyroid panel off blue horizon.

i was always under the impression that you would only need an ultra sound if you had a goiter? i have no signs of a swelling or anything.

i'm also really confused now as i also posted my results on healthunlocked.com and one of the experienced members over there seems to think i am hypo rather than hyper.

here is the quote from her -



> You are the outlier case with normal TSH, but still beeing hypothiroid!!25_50 mcg t4 plus 0.6 mcg t3 would help you...i would start with 12.5 mcg t4
> 
> Your total t4 is too low as well as ft4.....your ft3 is ok, becasue body is trying to keep it stable but you should be treated for symptoms and ft4 reasons!!!
> 
> So yes hypothiroidism!!!


you both seem very clued up on the subject yet you both have different opinions so i'm a bit stuck right now


----------

